# Black Forest & Romantic Road



## Helen3001 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi, we are visiting Southern Germany in September and wondered if anyone has any suggestions on places to go and see?  We have a 7.5m motorhome so need to make sure we can access areas and also a dog, so some places won't want us! Any help appreciated...


----------



## Makzine (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry can’t remember much of our journey but do remember when we were stuck for somewhere to park we used the local railway station:wave:


----------



## witzend (Jun 20, 2019)

Romantic Road Germany - information, maps and sights
This might help with planing


----------



## vanmandan (Jun 20, 2019)

Rothenburg ob der Tauber is pretty special,.... 2 aires just outside this medeval walled town.

15 Best Things to Do in Rothenburg ob der Tauber (Germany) - The Crazy Tourist


----------



## 1807truckman (Jun 20, 2019)

I would second visiting Rothenburg ob der Tauber and while there a meal at Zur Holl it's the oldest resaurant in town and each time we've visited the food has been excellent. Further up the Romantic Road there is a good stelleplatz in Randersacker near Wurzburg run by the wiengut on the opposite side of the road, they sell local wines at reasonable prices and serve breakfasts. Wurzburg is worth visiting though when we were there the stelleplatz was full but you can park overnight outside the tennis courts.

Graham








Urology nurses just take the pee


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 20, 2019)

Todnau coaster bahn in the Black Forest is a blast. Adults and kids.


----------



## Weston (Jun 20, 2019)

Adding to what others have said, you have to visit Neuschwanstein Castle. You can walk up and look around but if you want to go inside then get there early as the queues can be huge, price is pretty reasonable from memory. There is a large parking area near the ticket office for a fee. Ludwig's other castles are worth a visit if you get close to them.


----------



## barryd (Jun 20, 2019)

Done the Black forest a few times and did the Romantic road in 2017.  To be honest the only bit of the Romantic road apart from I think the town mentioned that raised an eyebrow for me was the last bit as you get towards Fussen.  The rest of it is nothing special IMO.

Short 3min Video shot on the bike from Peiting to Fussen (about 15 miles or so i think), Lovely around there especially the lake.

[video=youtube;2Mr-Kqlrcrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mr-Kqlrcrw&list=PL_Xr4GPzzQq_CQtI9QsWn9KJrp9mMBS9G&index=17&t=0s[/video]


----------



## redhand (Jun 22, 2019)

Romantic road last year to us was bit of a let down but ok whereas rhine and moselle valleys blew us away


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 23, 2019)

*Agree with "redhand"*

The drive is pleasant
Castle 1 
neuschwein - Google Search

Looks great but the interior is disappointing
queues and waiting too long
we also had a poor guide

The other castle/place "Linderhof" is from visits several years ago much better
Bavarian Palace Administration | Palaces | Linderhof Palace
and Oberammagau is near

There is a campsite with stellplatze here
Google Maps
and the bus is free


----------



## DnK (Jun 23, 2019)

We toured the Moselle Valley last year in September and it was stunning. At this time their harvesting the grapes and the colours of the valley are beautiful. Loads of Stellplatz to stay over.


----------



## JCJA (Jun 23, 2019)

Neuschwanstein is a funny thing to visit, but it is not located in the black forest.
Places to visit depend on your route. at least you should drive along the river Rhein, maybe starting in the south of Frankfurt, which is not so interesting. Heidelberg, Speyer, Straßburg in France next to the german border are beautiful. Freiburg is very beautiful too and it is next to the black forest. Afterwords you can turn to east and visit Schaffhausen, Konstanz and the "Bodensee" Great landscape! 
enjoy your Tripp!
Jens from Hamburg


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 23, 2019)

I follow the exPAWers vlogs and they're currently travelling across Germany en route to Scandinavia, this video popped up tonight, Rothenburg ob der Tauber on the Romantic Road.  Looks wonderful.

[video=youtube;JdwfaGKVdNk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdwfaGKVdNk&t=468s[/video]


----------

